# Looking for a great Editing Program



## dewal.b (Jul 17, 2012)

I am new to the world of editing, and I would love to get some feedback on what you use to edit your photos. I run Windows XP on a Toshiba Satellite laptop at the moment, not my top choice but it's a start. Any suggestions and advice are very helpful!

Thanks in advance,
Bre


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 17, 2012)

If you're on a tight budget, I recommend GIMP (it's free!). If you've got cash to blow, CS6 or the less expensive Elements are good choices.

There's also plenty of free specialized software for HDR, panoramas, etc.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 17, 2012)

Nikon Capture NX2, Corel Aftershot (formerly Bibble 5), Corel Paintshop Pro, DxO Optics Pro.


----------



## dewal.b (Jul 17, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> If you're on a tight budget, I recommend GIMP (it's free!). If you've got cash to blow, CS6 or the less expensive Elements are good choices.
> 
> There's also plenty of free specialized software for HDR, panoramas, etc.



At the moment free is the best option, I am in the middle of moving so I don't really feel comfortable spending money on a program just yet. I believe I have used GIMP before, although at the time I didn't really use it for anything special, just dabbled around really. It's a good thought though! Thank you!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 17, 2012)

Gimp is terrible. Look into Photoline32.


----------



## dewal.b (Jul 17, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Gimp is terrible. Look into Photoline32.



It's it free or cheap?


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2012)

PhotoLine: Image Processing

Its cheap.. but not free.


----------



## Danielj009 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know it's probably pushing the budget but Lightroom student edition is pretty cheap these days at under $80.  This is a seriously powerful piece of software.  
The only free software I have had experience with is Picasa but it's just not the same (the other free suggestions above are probably better).

Cheers
Dan


----------



## unpopular (Jul 17, 2012)

usayit said:


> PhotoLine: Image Processing
> 
> Its cheap.. but not free.



But it's not complete garbage, either 

Actually, when gimp completes GEGL integration, it will be a viable option and will likely switch provided that adjustment layers are available.


----------



## dewal.b (Jul 17, 2012)

Danielj009 said:
			
		

> I know it's probably pushing the budget but Lightroom student edition is pretty cheap these days at under $80.  This is a seriously powerful piece of software.
> The only free software I have had experience with is Picasa but it's just not the same (the other free suggestions above are probably better).
> 
> Cheers
> Dan



Under 80$ is pretty good! I'd rather spend money on something good but cheap to start with!


----------



## Dao (Jul 17, 2012)

For free solution, maybe rawtherapee + GIMP

Rawtherapee can open RAW files from most of the popular cameras.  It allow you to do basic POST such as Exposure adjustment including exposure, brightness, shadow recovery, highlight recovery, contrast and Saturation.  It also has noise reduction or sharpening, white balance and stuff.  You can also launch the external editor (GIMP) from within rawtherapee.


Both rawtherapee and GIMP has Windows binaries.



Of course, if you are planning to use Linux, there is a software called Darktable (free) that similar to Lightroom.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 17, 2012)

Also there is Photivo for free RAW processing


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 17, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Gimp is terrible. Look into Photoline32.




Don't hate!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never liked GIMP. I'm not doubting it's capabilities, but it falls short to MANY other programs available. I guess that's easy for me to say, considering I have CS6, but I also use Photomatix, Machinery 2.4 HDR Effects Pro, LightRoom, and I have used Photoline. I think the tools are more intuitive and easy to use with Photoline, and I would strongly suggest this route if you need something affordable.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2012)

GIMP doesn't include an image organizer, nor a Raw converter.

Unless something has been updated I don't know about, GIMP can only do 8-bit edits.

It's not often mentioned here at TPF, but you might consider - Corel PaintShop Pro X4 

The industry standard image editing software is Adobe Photoshop.

There are 4 versions of Adobe Photoshop:
1. The consumer grade, 8-bit depth (Organizer, Camera Raw ( ACR -Elements version) - Adobe Photoshop Elements 10

2. The professional grade, 16-bit depth version that also includes the image file organizer/browser Bridge 5, and Camera Raw (ACR 7) - Adobe Photoshop CS6 

3. The professional grade image database management PIEware compliment to CS 6 & CS 6 Extended specifically designed for photographers (includes ACR 7 in it's Develope Module) - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4

4. The 3-D and Scientific grade - Adobe Photoshop Extended CS6 

Most students qualify to buy in Adobe's Education store - Adobe.com Site Requirements - at discounts of up to 80% off their retail prices for various Adobe professional grade software and packages.
Like - Adobe Photoshop Extended CS6 Student and Teacher Edition


----------



## Nod (Jul 17, 2012)

Take a look at FastStone Image Viewer,  it's free and has plenty of features.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 17, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> I've never liked GIMP. I'm not doubting it's capabilities



I am.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 20, 2012)

Been using Gimp on any computer that my company isn't paying for, and I gotta say i don't understand the irrational hate some of you have expressed.  It can do 95% of what Photoshop can, just has an odd interface.  Long live Gimp!


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2012)

GIMP can only do about 20% of what Photoshop CS can do. GIMP includes no organizer, nor a raw converter.

Photoshop Elements can do about 30% of what Photoshop CS can do.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 20, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> Been using Gimp on any computer that my company isn't paying for, and I gotta say i don't understand the irrational hate some of you have expressed.  It can do 95% of what Photoshop can, just has an odd interface.  Long live Gimp!



its not irrational at all. Look for my comment on this article, #17, posted August 27, 2010 6:40am:

http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/03/8-handy-tweaks-to-make-gimp-replace-photoshop/


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 20, 2012)

I think whatever you must have said was buried somewhere in there.  #17 just says "More like 2!".  That article is from 3 years ago...I can believe that GIMP sucked three years ago, considering the substantial leap that the version made from 3 months ago to what it is now.  New GIMP can do just about everything.  I use both, and I don't really have many complaints about GIMP's abilities.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 20, 2012)

I look into Gimp periodically, including the most recent release. None of the issues I had with gimp have been resolved. Here is what I wrote there, now that I am off the pad (lmao)



> Photoshop is expensive. Period. It&#8217;s bloated, too.
> But the The Gimp is just .. well, gimpy.
> 
> &#8226;No Adjustment Layers
> ...



However, gimp is making some enormous steps forward with the GEGL implementation, and hue/sat will be updated by version 3 as well. I think that GIMP will be viable in the very near future, but as of yet it is still significantly lacking in many areas.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 20, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:
			
		

> Been using Gimp on any computer that my company isn't paying for, and I gotta say i don't understand the irrational hate some of you have expressed.  It can do 95% of what Photoshop can, just has an odd interface.  Long live Gimp!



Hahahahaha that's probably the funniest thing I've ever read in this section.

Dude, I don't know what planet you live on, but that statement is not even 10% true.

There is more than a 70% capability difference in Photoshop's 3D modeling/rendering engine over GIMP alone. You are only saying what you are out of complete lack of experience in ever using Photoshop. For every one great feature you show about GIMP, I can show you 20 that are great about photoshop.

Source:

15 years of adobe photoshop experience.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

If GIMP does what YOU need it to do, then PS can go suck eggs.

I gotta love all the GIMP-hating, PS-hugging chest-thumpers that proclaim PS is the ONLY game on worth watching.  Fact is, not everyone needs what PS offers (and charges dearly for!).  Deal with it.  If you think having a long list of features is the only way to fly, how many of you have the latest & greatest top-of-the-line cameras & lenses?

I didn't think so.

But please, go ahead with your pissing contests.......... it's great entertainment.

And it's free.



Oh, wait.   Free doesn't count.  Maybe I should go spend money at the theater instead.


----------



## usayit (Jul 20, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> If GIMP does what YOU need it to do, then PS can go suck eggs.
> 
> I gotta love all the GIMP-hating, PS-hugging chest-thumpers that proclaim PS is the ONLY game on worth watching.  Fact is, not everyone needs what PS offers (and charges dearly for!).  Deal with it.  If you think having a long list of features is the only way to fly, how many of you have the latest & greatest top-of-the-line cameras & lenses?
> 
> I didn't think so.



I tend to agree...l dont care if photoshop can do 20 things for every one demonstratable feature of GIMP.... that is something that only matters to a fanboy.   Simply put... does it fit the needs of the user.   That is what counts.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 20, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> If GIMP does what YOU need it to do, then PS can go suck eggs.
> 
> I gotta love all the GIMP-hating, PS-hugging chest-thumpers that proclaim PS is the ONLY game on worth watching.  Fact is, not everyone needs what PS offers (and charges dearly for!).  Deal with it.  If you think having a long list of features is the only way to fly, how many of you have the latest & greatest top-of-the-line cameras & lenses?
> 
> ...



I'm not thumping my chest because I have photoshop, but comparing the two is like comparing a Honda civic to a Porsche 911.

Gimp has good features. It's very capable of editing photos as well. My statement was not on a photographical level at all. The options and tools in photoshop go eons beyond photography, and that is my point. If you are solely editing photos, photoshop and photoshop extended are way beyond anything you will ever come close to needing. PSE and LightRoom has everything a photographer needs to edit photos.

I come from a graphic design background. So, my needs go far and beyond the capabilities of GIMP. You can't model, texture, and render 3d in gimp. You can't live paint 3d in gimp. You can't edit videos in Gimp. I can go on and on and on about the things that Gimp cannot do. 

However, for simple photo editing, Gimp will do anything you need it to do, and then some. Plus, as you said, it's free.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> I'm not thumping my chest because I have photoshop, but comparing the two is like comparing a Honda civic to a Porsche 911..........



But there's still some here who will say I need a 911 because it can go from 0 to 60 in 2.9, has a 6-speed manual, leather seats with lumbar support and heat, ad nauseum ad infinitum........... and all I need is economical gas mileage driving 20 blocks to work.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 20, 2012)

usayit said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8-bit/channel only fit the needs of the most casual of photographers, anyone remotely serious will be limited by it.

And for what it's worth, I don't use Photoshop, and at this point I am not sure that I even would go back, at least not for my own personal uses. Frankly most of the new features added are pretty fauxtographic.


----------



## ai6pg (Jun 29, 2013)

I am running Ubuntu and, I have gimp, darktable, and rawtherapy. 

I am having difficulty using darktable efficiently as all the instructions I can find seem targeted at a much earlier release of darktable. 

I would like to import my cr2 raw files with Adobe rgb color palette and export as tiff after cropping and tweaking the image a little bit.  The current release is 1.2.2

Any suggestions on how I can get complete instructions on how to do it for my CR2 files? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 29, 2013)

LIGHTROOM!!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 29, 2013)

COLD STORAGE!!!!!


----------

